# Dog question



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a GWP and he is gonna be 6 months old, he sits and stays pretty well, and he even fetches great for about 40-60 throws then he gets bored. Now I have recently been having him hang around other dogs and he will completely ignore my commands around other dogs, now I know he is a pup but should I let him or try to control it?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That many throws will make a puppy lose interest... cut it back. Don't expect too much out of him at this age. Basic obedience is what you need to key on...


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

if you let him get away with it now it will only be harder to control him when he is older and set in his ways. I would agree it sounds like he needs some formal obedience training.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

10 throws is plenty leave him wanting more never bore him

let him drag a check cord and get close to it before calling him so you can reel him in then praise him

Never give a dog a command you know they might ignore unless you are in a position to enforce it

You really really need to watch a good dog training video like perfection kennels offers


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys.. I am just so excited to try and get the very most out of my new dog and keep him happy and healthy at the same time. I also hunt with others and their dogs and don't want to have the bad dog everyone is talking about that blew the hunt..


----------

